# feedback



## olivinha

Oi.
 
Traduzimos “feedback” em português? Pergunto porque no documento que estou trabalhando, traduziram do original em inglês para espanhol como “retroalimentación”:
Compliance monitoring shall include a *feedback* system to the Accountable Manager …
El sistema de verificación deberá incluir un sistema de *retroalimentación* al Gerente Responsable…
 
Gracias por vuestra retroalimentación. 
O


----------



## moura

Olá Olivinha

Assim de repente só me ocorre "suporte" para feedack. isto é o mal de nos habituarmos a utilizar um termo estrangeiro e depois falta-nos o correspondente em português  

Lembro-me também de "apoio" mas talvez não se adeque. 
No Babylon as 2 opções são exactamente: retroalimentação e reacção (ou reação, em Português do Brasil). Acho que reacção dará também a ideia. Sistema de reacção? Sistema retroactivo? Sistema de suporte?

P.S. Sistema de retorno de informação - se calhar esta será a opção mais apropriada


----------



## Macunaíma

*Feedback* é usado em jargão de Administração de Empresas no Brasil. Refere-se a informações que possam subsidiar uma (auto-)avaliação da eficácia de um projeto ou sistema, por exemplo, ou críticas que visem ao melhoramento ou aperfeiçoamento. Nesse âmbito, o termo não tem tradução, pelo menos aqui; é um _anglicismo_ bem estabelecido, como vários outros em Finanças e em Administração.

Se eu entendi o contexto da sua frase, eu traduziria: "O monitoramento de conformidade deverá incluir (ou incluirá) um sistema de feedback para o gerente responsável".


----------



## Outsider

No contexto da gestão, não aconselho a tradução "retroalimentação", que é mais própria das ciências exactas. Hum, não é fácil, não...

Pode usar o termo técnico no original, como sugere o Macunaíma, ou, se achar que é razoável, optar por uma tradução menos exacta mas que transmita a mesma ideia básica. "Verificação" parece-me razoável.


----------



## jazyk

Retorno ou resposta dão certo em muitos casos. Aqui acho que é possível subsídios.

"O monitoramento de conformidade deverá incluir (ou incluirá) uma série de subsídios que servirão de (auto-)avaliação para o gerente responsável".


----------



## Vanda

Como Jazyk já disse, quando alguém quer sair do feedback, e são pouquíssimas as situações em que isto acontece, usa-se (por aqui) o _retorno_.


----------



## Outsider

Gostei! Acho que não se usa em Portugal, mas é uma boa tradução.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Como Jazyk já disse, quando alguém quer sair do feedback, e são pouquíssimas as situações em que isto acontece, usa-se (por aqui) o _retorno_.


 
Assim que posso deixar _feedback_ mesmo? Alguém estranharia encontrar esta palavra em um texto em português?
Obrigada pelo retorno, verificação, auto-avaliação, suporte, reação, sem contar com a retroalimentação, de vocês.  
O


----------



## Vanda

O., este artigo fala da falta de tradução do feedback no pt. Se você der uma googlada na palavra, verá as milhares de páginas, em contextos diferentes, que usam o termo _feedback_.


----------



## moura

Se eu tivesse de traduzir "feedback" obrigatoriamente acho que comentários ou avaliação poderiam servir para uma linguagem mais informal.
Mas de facto é uma daquelas palavras que têm o seu peso e significado exactos da língua de origem. Pode-se também por exemplo traduzir briefing, know-how, performance, mas fica sempre alguma coisa pelo caminho.


----------



## olivinha

Ok, mais uma vez, obrigada.
O


----------



## jazyk

> O., este artigo fala da falta de tradução do feedback no pt. Se você der uma googlada na palavra, verá *as milhares* de páginas, em contextos diferentes, que usam o termo _feedback_.


Vanda, quebrou a sua promessa!



> Mas de facto é uma daquelas palavras que têm o seu peso e significado exactos da língua de origem. Pode-se também por exemplo traduzir briefing, know-how, performance, mas fica sempre alguma coisa pelo caminho.


Briefing - atualização, notificação, reunião, prestação de contas, etc.
Know-how - experiência, conhecimento, domínio na área, etc.
Performance - desempenho, prestação, atitude, etc.

Não abastardemos a nossa língua como está acontecendo com o italiano, por favor!


----------



## moura

Jazyk,

O que eu disse não implica que não se traduzissem esses termos, inclusivé o de "feed-back". Todos eles são traduzíveis e acho bem que se traduzam.
Apenas destacava o facto de na língua de origem algumas palavras serem tão específicas, feitas de vários sentidos, que se perde alguma coisa quando se traduzem.

Como o exemplo batido da palavra saudade que se pode traduzir para outra língua, mas fica sempre qualquer coisa.


----------



## olivinha

Concordo plenamente, Jazyk, mas outro dia deparei não só com _briefing_ mas con _de-briefing_ e_ self-briefing_. Depois de muito matutar e consultar com um piloto e um engenheiro, resolvir optar por não traduzir estas expressões (bem, self-briefing, deixei como auto-briefing). Segundo eles, só causaria mais confusão.
De todas as formas, gostaria de ouvir sua opinião, como você traduziria estas expressões?
(Precisa de contexto?)
O


----------



## Macunaíma

moura said:


> Jazyk,
> 
> O que eu disse não implica que não se traduzissem esses termos, inclusivé o de "feed-back". Todos eles são traduzíveis e acho bem que se traduzam.
> Apenas destacava o facto de na língua de origem algumas palavras serem tão específicas, feitas de vários sentidos, que se perde alguma coisa quando se traduzem.


 
Exatamente. Alguns estrangeirismos são insubstituíveis. Como traduzir _*Marketing*_, por exemplo? _*Briefing*_, para mim, sempre foi algo como _instrução suscinta_. _*Know-how*_, que já foi _*savoir-faire*_, agora é _*expertise*._ Administração é um inferno de estrangeirismos ridículos; alguns são até úteis, mas a maioria é macaquice. _Desempenho_ é perfeito, para que _*performance*_? Agora tem um tal de _*brainstorm*_ que eu não tolero, me tira do sério. Isso sem falar nos clichês em português mesmo: _otimizar recursos_, _reengenharia do RH_ (demissões), etc.


----------



## Vanda

_defriefing_, sem contexto, eu traduziria por inquérito ou sindincância. E  _briefing _como instruções.


----------



## jazyk

> Exatamente. Alguns estrangeirismos são insubstituíveis. Como traduzir _*Marketing*_, por exemplo?


Mercadologia. Estratégias de mercado. Lembro-me de algum autor que propôs márquetim, que não agride a língua portuguesa.



> Concordo plenamente, Jazyk, mas outro dia deparei não só com _briefing_ mas con _de-briefing_ e_ self-briefing_.


Self-briefing = preparo/plano de vôo.
Debriefing = inquérito/questionamento (sobre o vôo).


----------



## Macunaíma

É como disse a Moura, sempre se perde uma nuance de significado...Mercadologia me faz pensar em algo como _estudo de_ _mercado_, _análise_, _prospecção de mercado_; marketing é associado também à _promoção de marcas_, da _imagem_ de uma empresa. Mercadologia fica aquém. Eu não sou contra estrangeirismos que acrescentam algo de novo. O português vernáculo como nós o conhecemos hoje sofreu influências de diversas línguas, e o Inglês talvez seja uma das línguas mais "invadidas" de que se tem notícia. Mas como eu disse, é preciso ter bom senso. Se algum pateta idiota quiser dizer coisas como _brainstorm_, "um _plus_", é escolha dele passar por esse ridículo.


----------



## jazyk

> É como disse a Moura, sempre se perde uma nuance de significado...Mercadologia me faz pensar em algo como _estudo de_ _mercado_, _análise_, _prospecção de mercado_; marketing é associado também à _promoção de marcas_, da _imagem_ de uma empresa





> Mercadologia. *Estratégias de mercado*. Lembro-me de algum autor que propôs márquetim, que não agride a língua portuguesa.


 


> O português vernáculo como nós o conhecemos hoje sofreu influências de diversas línguas, e o Inglês talvez seja uma das línguas mais "invadidas" de que se tem notícia.


Certamente, a influência de línguas africanas, de línguas indígenas, do árabe e sei mais lá o que só acrescentou à nossa língua, mas nós _adaptamos _essas palavras a ponto de elas não ferirem a prosódia de uma frase e a fonologia que nos é particular. Pode-se dizer o mesmo do inglês, que com grande influência francesa,* não* pronuncia à francesa, mas sim à sua própria maneira.


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada, Vanda e jazyk, pelas sugestões (_self-de-briefing_); me servirão para futuros trabalhos.
O


----------

